# K Touch advancing too many pages......



## Evenshade (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone else had this problem?  It's happened several times in the book I just finished....The Swan House.  With a page swipe/tap it advances several (and sometimes many) pages at a time instead of one.  The swipe up and down to advance from chapter to chapter wasn't enabled with this book.  I saw it touched on in another post, but no details.  I called Kindle CS and they had me to a hard restart and to call them back if it continues.  It's happened one other time since then on the same book, but I thought I'd see if it happens on my next book before I call them again.


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I've seen this question asked a few times.  Perhaps you are holding your finger too long on the screen when you do your page turns, it just takes a very light tap, not a swipe.


----------



## mikeschr (Dec 7, 2010)

PG4003 (Patricia) said:


> I've seen this question asked a few times. Perhaps you are holding your finger too long on the screen when you do your page turns, it just takes a very light tap, not a swipe.


You need to swipe if you want to use any part of the screen to turn the page. If you're going to tap, you have to make sure to reach to the correct region.


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

This has happened to me a few times as well, I’ve read that a few other people have had this happen to them,


----------



## KingAl (Feb 21, 2011)

This has also happened to me occasionally. (Not often enough to be really annoying.)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Khale (Feb 17, 2010)

I've encountered this problem on a number of occassions as well.  It can really make a book confusing if you don't realize there was a skip.


----------



## Benny Blades (Nov 18, 2011)

Just tap the screen anywhere outside of left margin.  Also, get used to using your bookmark (tap upper right corner) when you take a break from reading.


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I've been playing on a touch we're giving to my mom next week and having no problems with page turns. I was happy thinking I got a good one.  Then my 12yo dd borrowed it to read.  15 minutes later she comes down super frustrated because it is turning pages weird.  She reads on her iTouch all the time so knows how to tap, but couldn't work the Kindle touch.  I read on it again and had no problems.


----------



## Karen Lenfestey (Jan 18, 2012)

I got a Kindle Touch for Christmas. Sometimes I have this problem where more than one page advances, but even more frustrating is sometimes I swipe and the page won't turn at all. I tap, I swipe, (all on the right margin) I don't know what to do differently. Does anyone else have this problem or did I get a dud?


----------



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

You might have a dud, but try three things before contacting Amazon.

Get the new software update http://www.amazon.com/gp/help/customer/display.html/ref=hp_rel_topic?ie=UTF8&nodeId=200790650 and see if that helps.

Make sure all your books are indexed by searching for asdfgh in your items. If a book isn't indexed, it will show up then. Delete that book and see if that helped.

Have someone else try your touch and see if they are having the same problem. We have a touch that we're trying out and I have no problems with it, and my daughter has tons of skipping and page turn issues. That leads me to think it is user error for us.

If you still are having problems then ask Amazon to replace it, or exchange for a different style. Good luck!


----------



## booknerd (Feb 13, 2012)

Thought I was the only one with this problem. I would turn the Kindle off (well, turn the screensaver on) & when I would return I would be lost in the storyline. I would flip back a few pages to refresh my memory & NOTHING sounded familiar! Several pages later I would eventually find where I left off.

Angie


----------

